# Field/Hunter Round Sight mark reference card.



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. In the past I've printed out the OT2 data cards then just manually created an Excel spreadsheet with the marks I wanted. I'll give this a try. Also, OT2 would not print the chart in black and white only so my black-only printer would give me half of what I wanted. Not sure if Pinwheel addressed this yet.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I was always manually creating a spreadsheet as well. I was doing it yesterday and was like "Why in the hell am I typing this out? There has to be a better way." and then I found one. 

I put the color formatting in on the imported data to make it easier to pick out the cells I needed for the other tables, thinking I would loose the formating when I imported a new file, but it sticks! 

Once you copy it, you can obviously make the formatting whatever you want.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Already ran it. Works good. Allows for changing fonts and sizes...better for the eyes. Thanks for the legwork. :thumbs_up Now off to get some sight marks...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

hdracer said:


> Thanks for posting this. In the past I've printed out the OT2 data cards then just manually created an Excel spreadsheet with the marks I wanted. I'll give this a try. Also, OT2 would not print the chart in black and white only so my black-only printer would give me half of what I wanted. Not sure if Pinwheel addressed this yet.


On the main program File menu there is an option for "MR an AC Charts in BW" which means "Mark Reference and Angle Cut Charts in Black&White". Check the option, exit the program, restart the program. Your charts will now be in shades of black, grey, and white.

ThunderEagle,

Thx for posting that. The original size of the MR and AC charts were made so they could be laminated on a 3x5 card..back in the day when I could actually read numbers that small w/o glasses.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^^ Thanks for pointing out the "MR and AC Charts in BW" function. Just getting back into outdoor shooting and using OT2 for Mark Cards.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Why not just print the card as is? At some point a cut may be needed and would need that yardage, or the yardages for the animal round Seems like just clicking print is easier than all the other stuff.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

The two field courses I shoot don't really require any cuts. I'll have the full card, but honestly, I get annoyed finding the yardages I need with all of them.

You don't have to use it, I found it useful, thought others might as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

So would high-lighting, colorizing, or setting the font of a cell for the yardages of the field/hunter/animal rounds be helpful ?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

gcab said:


> Why not just print the card as is? At some point a cut may be needed and would need that yardage, or the yardages for the animal round Seems like just clicking print is easier than all the other stuff.


Back when there wasn't an option to select "black and white" half the marks wouldn't print on my printer. Simply selecting print wasn't working so I manually loaded my marks into Excel. Also, with a setup like above, you can select only the distances you want and print them as large or small as you need. Yes, it is a few more keystrokes but it really isn't that hard. Not for everyone but what is?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So would high-lighting, colorizing, or setting the font of a cell for the yardages of the field/hunter/animal rounds be helpful ?


Maybe. Definitely couldn't hurt to have that option available. With all the backgrounds the same it is easier to look at the wrong setting/distance on the chart. Having a print out with only the Field/Hunter/Animal distances (or being able to select only those) would be nice. But then you would need to add a FITA distance option as well (although by the time WAF gets done we will all be shooting 18M indoors and outdoors so it's easier for them to set up...sorry, couldn't help myself). That's a bunch of extra work for y'all.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Obviously I find it useful to just get the marks for the Field/Hunter rounds, or I wouldn't have created my spreadsheet. Having said that, I'm perfectly fine with my solution.

However, I think somehow highlighting the 5 row in the yardage marks would be useful.

Oh, and this isn't a big deal at all, but I also have a little think I make for a 20 yard Flint round that Ohio shoots each year. I noticed that I can't get a 50' and 40' mark out of OT2. I don't know that I would use it even if it were there, as this is just coming out of indoor and into outdoor season so I switch arrows and have to retune the bow and usually get all of the sight settings by shooting them in, and usually don't get outside enough to get good sight marks anyhow, I just found it interesting. It even blanked out 40 and 50 when I tried to get the "custom" marks at the bottom of a sight tape.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Bump

I read this thread a while a go but finally tried it today. AWESOME!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

So, if you want only the FIELD and the HUNTER sight marks on your reference card, once you import them to Excel, simply "hide" the rows of those marks you do NOT want to show for your reference card and keep only those that are used for FIELD and for HUNTER rounds.
I've used a placard instead of a site tape for years, and have my FIELD distances in BLUE and HUNTER distances in RED. That offers a quick reference. The "placard" is then velcroed right next to my site bar so I'm looking at the placard at the same time I'm setting my site. That way, it pretty much eliminates transposing numbers or grabbing the wrong setting, or forgetting what it is after putting the placard back into my quiver.
I carry another placard with ALL the marks on it in my quiver...for the RARE occasion where I would shoot an animal round. It is pretty easy to make "cuts" simply by interpolating the between the written placard settings on field or hunter rounds.
This is all shown and demonstrated in my book "ProActive Archery" which just recently was put into KINDLE format. Simply google "ProActive Archery" you'll find it easily.
field14(Tom D.)


----------

